# .50 cal. round balls



## smitty8765

I was just given 200 round balls for a .50. I want to try these this year. What are some loads using pyrodex rs loose powder. Do I need to patch these balls? I will be taking shots within 25 yds. with an old side lock CVA. What kind of accuracy can I expect out of this gun with round balls. Sorry about all of the questions.


----------



## SASS249

As far as loads go you can start at 50gr and work up  in 5 gr increments until you find an accurate load for your rifle.  You absolutely will need to patch these balls.  Thickness of the patch can make a lot of difference.

I assume since this is an old CVA sidelock the twist will stabilize round balls.  

If you work up the right load you should get near one hole accuracy at 25 yards.

Each gun is different, there is not an absolute answer to your questions, just some good places to start.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Smitty what size ball is it? You need to have some idea so you know what size patch to try.

I'd suggest starting at 60 grains of powder and checking group size and then go up 10 grains at a time until the group opens up then back at five at a time until you find the load YOUR rifle likes.

Depending on the twist rate and the condition of the rifling and the ball and patch combo you can expect 2" groups and better at 50 yards if you do your part.

There are prelubed patches and unlubed ones you lube yourself. Some people even use spit for the lube and they cut their own patches from cloth they buy at the local cloth shops.


----------



## killitgrillit

They should be either .490 or .495
 I use the blue strip pillow ticking from wal-mart and lube it my self and cut on the muzzle.
 Most often then not the tighter the better.
Homemade lube:
 1lb bees wax
 64oz olive oil
if you want it to smell like bore butter but a little wintergreen flavoring in with it.
 slowly melt togther then once mixed up pour into a rubbermaid container and your good to go.
 I use this for patch lube and then once I clean the gun with boiling hot water I coat the inside and out of the barrel with this mixture and all other metal parts.
works good. I do not put any petroleum products on my frontstuffer because it reacts with black powder and makes a crud that is hard to clean up.


----------



## smitty8765

They are .490. How are their performance on deer at this close range?


----------



## redneckcamo

smitty8765 said:


> I was just given 200 round balls for a .50. I want to try these this year.do you know who made them or the true diameter (.490 , .495 )
> 
> What are some loads using pyrodex rs loose powder.like others said ....start at 50-60 grains an move up from there...
> 
> Do I need to patch these balls?yes ....I use a hornady .490 round lead balls with a .010 lubed patch..
> 
> I will be taking shots within 25 yds. with an old side lock CVA. What kind of accuracy can I expect out of this gun with round balls.once you find what your rifle likes you should have a blast shootin 1 ragged hole at 25yds
> 
> Sorry about all of the questions.shoot man we love typing about guns



let us know how ya did !!


----------



## Nicodemus

smitty8765 said:


> They are .490. How are their performance on deer at this close range?





I`ve shot deer from 10 steps, to 100 yards, with .490s, and none of the deer have complained.


----------



## smitty8765

Thats all I needed to know. Thanks guys. Good luck.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Your ball/patch combination should be tight to push down
the barrel...


----------



## Jake Allen

SASS249 said:


> As far as loads go you can start at 50gr and work up  in 5 gr increments until you find an accurate load for your rifle.  You absolutely will need to patch these balls.  Thickness of the patch can make a lot of difference.
> 
> I assume since this is an old CVA sidelock the twist will stabilize round balls.
> 
> If you work up the right load you should get near one hole accuracy at 25 yards.
> 
> Each gun is different, there is not an absolute answer to your questions, just some good places to start.



Great post and welcome! 
I am glad you are with us, and hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## shortround1

redneckcamo said:


> let us know how ya did !!


as far as round balls go, u need a 100 grains of loose powder and a patched ball. it will group good up to 75 yards, remember sprue goes on top.


----------



## Nicodemus

shortround1 said:


> as far as round balls go, u need a 100 grains of loose powder and a patched ball. it will group good up to 75 yards, remember sprue goes on top.



 Quit that, that CVA won`t take that kind of punishment!


----------



## SASS249

I agree with Nicodemus.  The more posts I read here about loads the more it seems a lot of people are way overloading.  I settled on a 60 gr FFG load in my 50 cal a long time ago.  It goups well out to 100 yards.  Shot a lot of matches and killed a lot of game with this load.  As I recall as I was working up the load all I got over 60 gr, was more recoil and less accuracy.  For me, round ball guns are best considered 100 yard guns for deer.  Truth is I have never needed to take a shot at a deer any further than that.  Spend some time at the range and i think you will be surprised at how well your rigle will perform with a little less powder.


----------



## smitty8765

Where I will be this weekend I will be lucky to get a 25 yd. shot so 60 grains should be fine. I am going to shoot a few today at 60 gr. and see where they group. Thanks guys.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

To much powderwill not completely burn during each shot...
I shoot a 54cal Hawken and 85gr is my MAX hunting load for
1 shot...For target practice I use 70-75gr....


----------



## bobman

Not to argue but BP rifles are all individuals

I used to shoot a 54 cal renegade with swaged .535 balls a .10 patch in bore butter and 120 grains of FF and it was extremely accurate and flattened deer.

I do agree about long range stuff

I never have shot a deer much over 70 yards with any BP rifle thats why I like using them. Its like half way between my longbow and my ruger model 77.


----------



## shortround1

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve shot deer from 10 steps, to 100 yards, with .490s, and none of the deer have complained.


i am with u nick, i may just shoot my .45 cal minuteman this fall, i did have a complaint from a old brood doe. i shot and she got behind a tree, wispered out (i am trying to stop smoking, do you mind).


----------



## hammerz71

I shoot a .50 T/C Hawken cap gun.  I have shot a LOT of competition with this gun in the late '80s and early '90s and found that 70 grains of FF Goex  was optimal for me at 75 yrds. (the distance my club shoots were at) with .490 ball and pre-lubed Ox Yoke patches.  I like the .015 as opposed to the .010 patches for a tighter fit through the 1 in 70" twist of my Green Mountain barrel.
You'll find your gun will be a lot more accurate with patched ball with a 1 in 66" to 1 in 70" twist barrel.
The stock 1 in 48" twist is basically a compromise barrel disigned to allow you to shoot both patched ball and bullets.

After years of this gun sitting atop the mantel, I've just recently taken it down to shoot it again.  I fear I'm gonna have to make the switch to pyrodex or the like as it was like pulling teeth to get actual Goex black powder for it...


----------



## k_g_b

after reading all this I may back my load down from 90gr and see what i get. havn't had any problems so far but no use wasting powder.


----------



## fishdog

*You are correct.*



SASS249 said:


> I agree with Nicodemus.  The more posts I read here about loads the more it seems a lot of people are way overloading.  I settled on a 60 gr FFG load in my 50 cal a long time ago.  It goups well out to 100 yards.  Shot a lot of matches and killed a lot of game with this load.  As I recall as I was working up the load all I got over 60 gr, was more recoil and less accuracy.  For me, round ball guns are best considered 100 yard guns for deer.  Truth is I have never needed to take a shot at a deer any further than that.  Spend some time at the range and i think you will be surprised at how well your rigle will perform with a little less powder.



I have been shooting traditional for quite some time as well. I shoot 70 grains of FF in a CVA mountian rifle. That is what the factory recomends and the rifle likes it.
  Keep in mind the preasures of black powder are not as high as the smokeless powder of modern rifles, thus a little extra powder is not going to blow your gun up. If you watch you can see more fire at the muzzle when you over load, the result is poor groups and a lot of wated powder.


----------



## Cknerr

100 grains of powder? ouch
In my 50 I use 52 grains for target/plinking out to 50 yards. Further and up it to 65 grains. Hunting I only use 65-70 grains. Use a different measure for loading in the field so it is just approximate. Don't recall ever using more then 75 grains in any BP I have. Even 4th of July when I am interested in pyro display. Use 1/4 of paper towel sheet instead of lead projectiles! 

There is a method for figuring out patch thickness. Clean the area out in front of your position at the range of someone else's patches. Load and fire a couple from your rifle. Go find the patches. They will be within 30 feet of you. Have a look at them, burnt streaks/lines - too loose, definite cuts (from the rifling) is too tight. There should be some lines, not cuts on the patch. Do this and you will be dialed in.

Good luck,
Chris


----------

